# Annual Pass



## Lisa1976

hi all

Hubby and I have 14 day ultimate tickets for our trip this month, we are hoping to go again next May so thought upgrading to an AP would help.  Has anyone done this from a UK 14 hopper and if so how much extra did you pay to get the DVC AP.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## zavandor

It doesn't seem to be a fixed amount, different CM, depending on skill, knowledge or luck quote different prices. Try a few and be ready to upgrade if the price seems right.
As you're posting this in the DVC forums, as a DVC member you can buy a Gold AP, if you're not affected by the blockout dates. But only if you purchased direct or before the latest resale restrictions (in 2016).


----------



## Lisa1976

Thank you, yes we didn't know about the Gold AP which is a great price and the blackout dates don't affect us.  From what we can gather the price of our 14 day ticket is taken off the price of the Gold AP and we pay the difference, around £100 I think, so will see what they say when we are there in a couple of weeks


----------



## Jon84

Lisa1976 said:


> Thank you, yes we didn't know about the Gold AP which is a great price and the blackout dates don't affect us.  From what we can gather the price of our 14 day ticket is taken off the price of the Gold AP and we pay the difference, around £100 I think, so will see what they say when we are there in a couple of weeks


Please do report back, we'll be doing exactly the same thing in November!


----------



## california37

Hi- just wondered if anyone was successful recently in upgrading their 14 day ultimate uk ticket to an AP and how much it was.

We are currently in the world and looking to upgrade our tickets so wondered what the current going rate is! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## california37

FYI- We paid $85.20 for an adult upgrade  
With thanks to someone on a fb message!!


----------



## Jon84

california37 said:


> FYI- We paid $85.20 for an adult upgrade
> With thanks to someone on a fb message!!



How?! 

Am sure I've seen people's prices into the hundreds?


----------



## Tony Toon

california37 said:


> FYI- We paid $85.20 for an adult upgrade
> With thanks to someone on a fb message!!



I've had some good deals over the years but never one as good as that.  How did you manage to get that price? Tips for January would be greatly appreciated!

Mrs TT


----------



## california37

Hi all, 
Sorry for the delayed response, Disney blues hit hard when we came home along with FIL being admitted to hospital.... Alls fine tho! 

So basically we went around the world asking to upgrade/bridge a 14 uk ticket to a DVC gold AP. We constant were quoted $205 after a quick scan of our magic bands. I knew this was too much and no one was bridging. (They weren’t doing any Disney magic on the tickets) 
I am a member on a few forums on Facebook and someone kindly said they had upgraded just 4 days prior to an AP and paid $85.20. So we went to guest relations where upon saying ‘a friend did a few days ago for $85.20’ he found that price and gave it to us!! 

Last year our upgrade only cost $45 per adult but with the price increase recently I expected more so was happy with $85! (Each!) 

Interesting that my inlaws also tried to upgrade a few days later and see instantly quoted $85... whether they got lucky with a Cm or whether the CM could see our ticket price I do t know! 

As long as there is no other price hike before you try, u would go with it!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Tony Toon

california37 said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry for the delayed response, Disney blues hit hard when we came home along with FIL being admitted to hospital.... Alls fine tho!
> 
> So basically we went around the world asking to upgrade/bridge a 14 uk ticket to a DVC gold AP. We constant were quoted $205 after a quick scan of our magic bands. I knew this was too much and no one was bridging. (They weren’t doing any Disney magic on the tickets)
> I am a member on a few forums on Facebook and someone kindly said they had upgraded just 4 days prior to an AP and paid $85.20. So we went to guest relations where upon saying ‘a friend did a few days ago for $85.20’ he found that price and gave it to us!!
> 
> Last year our upgrade only cost $45 per adult but with the price increase recently I expected more so was happy with $85! (Each!)
> 
> Interesting that my inlaws also tried to upgrade a few days later and see instantly quoted $85... whether they got lucky with a Cm or whether the CM could see our ticket price I do t know!
> 
> As long as there is no other price hike before you try, u would go with it!!
> 
> Good luck!


Many thanks for the info.  I've worked out the antidote to my Disney Blues is to have the next trip in the pipeline before we go. Good news on FIL. 

As I said we have had some good deals in the past but never one as good as that.  Here's hoping we strike it lucky too.

Mrs TT


----------



## act1980

How much do Disney consider a 14 day ultimate ticket to be worth? I know their 10 day pass with water parks and hopping costs $593. A Gold annual pass inc tax is $648. So the difference equates to $55 which is what it should cost if they're basing the upgrade on a 10 day ticket. 

I don't know how much Disney would value a 14 day ultimate ticket though, surely it would be more valuable than a 10 day ticket?


----------



## Tony Toon

TT and I don't qualify for a Gold Annual Pass as this pass is only open to Florida Residents and DVC members.  The only APs available to UK resident non DVC members are the Water Parks ($138.45 inc tax), Platinum ($952.11 inc tax) and Platinum Plus ($1058.61 inc tax) passes.  I don't know how much Disney consider the value of a UK 14 day Ultimate Pass to be.  UK tickets are much more competitively priced than those available to visitors from elsewhere, I guess because we tend to go for longer holidays.  I usually take the price I paid and work out how much that would be in $s then take that from the AP cost.  I then try to get the price as  low as I can and very often have to visit several Guest Service locations before I find a deal I am happy with.

Mrs TT

PS Just noticed that you have your first stay at the Poly as DVC owners coming up so would qualify for the Gold AP - nice


----------



## act1980

Well we've bought out 14 day ultimate tickets so fingers crossed we can upgrade them for a sensible price!


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

We did exactly this on Tuesday, were charged $54 each.

Interestingly, although we'd bought all the 14 day ultimates together direct from Disney, they quoted $54 for my upgrade and almost $200 for DH's.  They couldn't explain why they scanned at different amounts but thankfully honoured the $54 each.

They did say that whilst they don't sell the UK passes, they can manipulate them on their systems, so see their value to upgrade them.


----------



## Lyndylou

I never heard of this . We're  going over in 5 weeks ( for 4 weeks  ) and have the 21 day passes.  You think we're can upgrade to gold AP ? 
Also if you go to a water park late afternoon is there a discounted price ? 
Thanks


----------



## Tony Toon

Lyndylou said:


> I never heard of this . We're  going over in 5 weeks ( for 4 weeks  ) and have the 21 day passes.  You think we're can upgrade to gold AP ?
> Also if you go to a water park late afternoon is there a discounted price ?
> Thanks



You only qualify for the Gold AP if you are DVC owners.  Regular visitors from the UK can buy Platinum (no water park entry) or Platinum Plus (water park entry included) APs.  Your 21 Day ticket includes entry to Disney water parks so if you have already visited BB or TL when you enquire about converting your pass you will only be able to buy the Platinum Plus pass.  When we were over in January we enquired about converting our 14 day ultimate tickets to APs (we have done this for a really good price many times previously).  Unfortunately the poor exchange rate and the hefty price rise of APs just didn't make it a good option for us on this occasion.   

Mrs TT


----------



## Lyndylou

We are DVC members. We have had platinum plus  annual passes in the past as there was a really good offer of DVC discount at that time. Just had never heard of this ugrade when you are there option Seems from some threads that all depends who you talk to. Some CMs just have more knowledge than others.
I might just ask when we get there anyway. if we are lucky we could buy the AP after 2 pass for water parks.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Tony Toon

Lyndylou said:


> We are DVC members. We have had platinum plus  annual passes in the past as there was a really good offer of DVC discount at that time. Just had never heard of this ugrade when you are there option Seems from some threads that all depends who you talk to. Some CMs just have more knowledge than others.
> I might just ask when we get there anyway. if we are lucky we could buy the AP after 2 pass for water parks.
> Thanks for your reply


Excellent!  You should be able to benefit from the much cheaper price of a Gold AP.  
Our experience in the past has always been that the price we were quoted depended very much depended on the CM that you spoke to and we've had some real bargains over the years.  This year all the CMs we spoke to followed the same procedure: scanned our tickets and the computer gave a price.  All quotes were very similar.  Any slight variation was down to the exchange rate at that particular moment.  Won't stop me having a go again at my next visit though.  

Mrs TT


----------



## TomBella

I saw on Facebook on another DVC forum page that someone had managed to upgrade in the last few days for $54 per adult. They did have to ask around a bit first. I think this must have been for the same thing. They put a photo of their receipt on there for people to share when they get to MK. We currently only go once every 3 years (banking, using and borrowing) but in  few years husband and I are hoping to go more regularly once we are not restricted to school holidays (if we can shake off the kids) so an AP will definitely be worth looking into.


----------

